# Desert Progress Fn3



## Frank65 (Mar 28, 2009)

Falk is prepared and waiting to go to work! The ties are hand cut from redwood that has been recycled from the Lucin trestle that was constructed across the Great Salt Lake about 1903. The rail is code 250 from Railcraft.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Frank,
A lovely bit of scenic modelling, well done.
Merry Christmas,
David Leech, Canada


----------



## Frank65 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you! The photos are in the weeds in the bottom of the turn table excavation. 1:20.3 Buffalo Landing figure no longer available - sadly.


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Love the detail especially the dirt and rocks, quite realistic, well done.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Frank,
Again, a wonderful bit of realism.
Seeing the weeds in the turntable pit, reminds me of the last time that I saw mainline steam running in the UK.
Before they could turn the loco, they had to do a bunch of vegetation removal!
Cheers,
David


----------



## Frank65 (Mar 28, 2009)

That is an amazing photograph and event. It looks to me like their only move was a 180deg. turn? Thank you for sharing and the compliment! 
I had two railroad experiences in England several decades ago: First, a trip from London to Henley-on-Thames to visit the model steam engine maker "Stuart Models"; and second traveling with 80+ people on a Sunday morning as a guest on a company sponsored charter of an entire train pulled by a steam engine with all dining cars set up for breakfast with proper white table cloths, etc. from Victoria Station to Edinburgh, Scotland via York. It was First Class in every possible way. Happy New Year.


----------

